
Trump signs legislation to back quantum computing with $1.2B - jonbaer
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/trump-signs-legislation-back-quantum-computing-research-1-2-billion/
======
n-gate
Does it all go to QC? If so, this is a major bet.

